# Best Guess on ETA for 3.1 Jailbreak/SS Hack?



## JerryInOCMD (Nov 30, 2010)

I know that patience is a virtue, but how long do you suppose it will take programmers to come up with a jailbreak and ss hack that will work with 3.1. I'm still sad that I've had the jailbreak installed for less than a day before Amazon decided to push 3.1 on us.

Many thanks to the programmers for their hard work, and I will try my best to wait patiently.


----------



## Tiersten (Sep 6, 2010)

Same question as asking how long a piece of string is really.

There is an opening for people who aren't already on 3.1 to retain the jailbreak but it would require some work to do which nobody has done yet.  I've not been looking too closely at that as 3.1 has been my priority so far.


----------



## dazdude (Dec 10, 2009)

why do you need a hack - for example my new screensaver images still work after the update?

daz


----------



## JerryInOCMD (Nov 30, 2010)

If you've applied the update (3.1.) with the hack installed you may not uninstall it. This MIGHT create some warranty issues if the need ever arises to return your K3.

I'm just paranoid.


----------



## Joe Chiappetta (May 20, 2010)

Sorry for the ignorance, but what is the benefit of jail-breaking a Kindle 3?


----------



## splashes99 (Aug 11, 2010)

Mostly so you can install the hack to put your own screensavers on the device instead of the creepy deads


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

JerryInOCMD said:


> I know that patience is a virtue, but how long do you suppose it will take programmers to come up with a jailbreak and ss hack that will work with 3.1. I'm still sad that I've had the jailbreak installed for less than a day before Amazon decided to push 3.1 on us.
> 
> Many thanks to the programmers for their hard work, and I will try my best to wait patiently.


Don't mean to ask a stupid question - but I don't understand your question. I have jailbroken my K3 and since I have updated without having to take either the screen saver or font hack off. I know early on when I had my K2 - you use to have to take all hacks off, update firmware from Amazon and then place them back on. Since last year, NiLeJe over on MobileRead boards created a jailbreak that allows you to upgrade without removing any hacks. I upgraded to 3.1 with no issues.

You only had to jailbreak one time - that's it. The only reason to do anything to the jailbreak program is in the event you wanted to un-install it.


----------



## Tiersten (Sep 6, 2010)

chilady1 said:


> Don't mean to ask a stupid question - but I don't understand your question. I have jailbroken my K3 and since I have updated without having to take either the screen saver or font hack off. I know early on when I had my K2 - you use to have to take all hacks off, update firmware from Amazon and then place them back on. Since last year, NiLeJe over on MobileRead boards created a jailbreak that allows you to upgrade without removing any hacks. I upgraded to 3.1 with no issues.


3.1 fixes the mechanism used to install the jailbreak and also disables the ability for non official updates i.e. the hacks to be installed. All hacks are packaged as an update and this means that installing and uninstalling both come as an update file. This means uninstalling is also similarly disabled.

Your 3.1 is currently stuck with the screensaver and font hacks and they can not be removed for now.


----------

